# created ancient mayan skins



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm a big history guy and am on my way to become a history professor. I greatly enjoy learning about countries in south america and asia and being able to hold a lot of history books at once. I made these 2 "Mayan" skins. What does everyone think? I used gelaskins and ordered the 2nd one for myself, if anyone is interested i could try to figure out how to upload them to the public to get. Thanks 


http://img109.imageshack.us/i/kindledesign1.jpg/



http://img46.imageshack.us/i/kindledesign2.jpg/


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Very cool designs! I like them a lot. They really pop.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Those are both really cool!  Can't wait to see a picture of your Kindle wearing the one you ordered.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice designs!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome - love the 1st one!!!  This gives me a few ideas for some Celtic ones!


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are GREAT!  Would you be willing to share the photo that you used for the 1st one?  I LOVE that skin, but I'd want to use DecalGirl because their skin goes around the buttons as well, instead of leaving the white square.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

love the second one


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

no problem, heres a link


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't even know that you can make skins with decalgirl,otherwise i would have went with their site   .
Oh well, i cant wait to see how this one came out. I just got a confirmation message of purchase,waiting on the shipped email


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll be curious how these turn out, the size of the image you posted is much smaller than the resolution needed for a skin of this size. It can definitely be stretched to fit, but will affect the quality of the printed image. For instance, the back cover of the DecalGirl custom template is approximately 1500x2300 pixels. Don't get me wrong, I love the images and *hope* it works out well! =)


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

oh i didnt think of that. i hope they dont come out very pixel-ish   

600 x 800 is the size of the one i custom made that im waiting on.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I got to visit a temple to the crocodile god (Mayan) once and it was neat. Being a Hispanic New Mexican, I'm more familiar with Aztec culture more, though.

Those skins are very nice and look 3D!


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

thats awesome


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

just looked on ups.com, they now say it will arrive on the 30th. Jeez they take a while to get delivered,..just realized it is being shipped from Toronto, now they are in Buffalo,NY


----------

